# K3.5 add library



## a.leung (Oct 20, 2009)

Does anyone know how to add a library so i t appears as a box in K3.5. I am able to add EWQLSO (although no image in the box) , LASS, and several others but I cant get Hollywood winds to show up.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## john rodriguez (Oct 20, 2009)

Did you try going to the "Library" tab at the top left, clicking on "Add Library" and then navigating to the top level of the Hollywood Winds folder?


----------



## a.leung (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes- prompt replied: "No Library Found".

ty


----------



## oldbrian (Oct 20, 2009)

By Libraries Kontakt means the Kontakt Player powered/Kore soundpack libraries. The normal libraries that do not come with KP cannot be added to the Library - though you can still put them into the Database.


----------



## polypx (Oct 20, 2009)

Hollywood Winds is not a Kontakt Player library, so can't be added to Kontakt 3.5. ( ie. Libraries made for people without Kontakt CAN, but libraries made for people who've invested in Kontakt cannot. )

Confusing system, don't you think?


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Oct 20, 2009)

I would like to be able to add non kontakt-player libraries as well, like TAIKO or True Strike - hope that this will come one day!


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 20, 2009)

Lots of wrong info on this thread!

If a library is encoded in the protected format it can be added to the 'libraries' tab even if it is not designed to ship with the KP.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## JohnG (Oct 20, 2009)

Synesthesia @ 20th October 2009 said:


> Lots of wrong info on this thread!
> 
> If a library is encoded in the protected format it can be added to the 'libraries' tab even if it is not designed to ship with the KP.



Hi Paul,

At the risk of adding still more wrong information, I am having the same issue as Allan Leung (original post) with Sam Brass. I can see all the instruments in the database but it doesn't show up as a library-as-such. Maybe it's not in the protected format? Same thing with the Tonehammer instruments.

Would love to solve this as it's tedious paging through the database on the tiny Kontakt window -- no doubt that's what prompted the OP.

Thank you!


----------



## Ranietz (Oct 20, 2009)

What does "protected format" mean. Is it the same as Monolith? If thats the case, I don't think the stuff from Tonehammer comes as a Monolith.


----------



## a.leung (Oct 20, 2009)

JohnG @ Tue Oct 20 said:


> Would love to solve this as it's tedious paging through the database on the tiny Kontakt window -- no doubt that's what prompted the OP.
> 
> Thank you!



Yes thanks John. Thats what I meant. I have EWQLSO showing up quite nicely and that was not a Kontakt player instrument. If I remember correctly it goes bak to kompakt days. 

Can any of the CineSamples folks chime in here. To your knowledge CineSamples is there a way to get HWW into add library' in K3-4?

Thanks,


----------



## oldbrian (Oct 21, 2009)

Synesthesia @ Tue Oct 20 said:


> Lots of wrong info on this thread!
> 
> If a library is encoded in the protected format it can be added to the 'libraries' tab even if it is not designed to ship with the KP.
> 
> ...



Which would include apart from KP (Kompakt and Kontakt Player) libraries and the NI soundpacks what?


----------



## Pietro (Oct 21, 2009)

I think it happens with the libraries you don't authorize in NI Service Center. Maybe this is another symptom like not shipping with KP.

Same goes for True Strike, Drums of War or Tonehammer stuff. You don't authorize them with NI SC, and they cannot be added to the libary. 

- Piotr


----------



## Mahlon (Oct 21, 2009)

JohnG @ Tue Oct 20 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> At the risk of adding still more wrong information, I am having the same issue as Allan Leung (original post) with Sam Brass. I can see all the instruments in the database but it doesn't show up as a library-as-such. Maybe it's not in the protected format? Same thing with the Tonehammer instruments.
> 
> ...



Sam Orchestral Brass should show up as a nice graphic in the library window. If not... I'm not much help, sorry.

Mahlon


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Oct 21, 2009)

Probably he hasn't the "Classic" Version that came with Kontakt Player.


----------



## a.leung (Oct 21, 2009)

Pietro @ Wed Oct 21 said:


> I think it happens with the libraries you don't authorize in NI Service Center. Maybe this is another symptom like not shipping with KP.



I do believe you are correct. 

thnx.


----------

